# Hello!



## Fluffy (Dec 13, 2005)

Good Day!

I'm Fluffy, no - really I am.  lol  

My actuall name is Adam D. Huntley, I'm out of Snohomish WA.  I hold a 5th Dan in Taekwondo (Master grade)  I hope to be a positive influence on others.  I have a background in the ITF, ATA and currently study with Grand Master Jack Pierce and the HTF (Hwa-Rang Taekwondo Federation)  Some of you may know me as MasterH on some other forums.  

I'll see you on the forum........

-Fluffy


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome Master Huntley. I'm in Vancouver, Washington and 1st dan in hwarangdo, non-WHRDA affiliated.  I look forward to your posts.

Could you tell us more about the Hwa-Rang Taekwondo Federation?

:asian:


----------



## Gemini (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Sabumnim. Always room for one more in the TKD section.


----------



## MJS (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Navarre (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome, Fluffy!  With a screen name like that, it's a good thing you know martial arts!  lol

I hope you enjoy your stay here. Happy posting!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome Adam, aka Fluffy!  Enjoy! :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome! I know that Fluffy owns USENET, but now it's web boards too!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome to MT...ummm...Fluffy   I was involved with TKD for a while and I look forward to your posts.

Also, I've just been waiting to use this image.

Here's your bunny and shortstack.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome to MT Master Huntley. I look forward to your posts. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome Master Huntley and are TKD section is getting alot of attention here lately. There is a greats deal of forum here to be apart of.
Master Stoker


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Fluffy  Welcome to the Board.

We have a student nicknamed Fluffy, funny though, he goes by Thanatos on the board 


Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks all!  I love that Fluffy Bunny shot!  I might just use it as my avatar!  HTF (Hwa-Rang Taekwondo Federation) was est. 1996 when (then) Chief Master Jack Pierce left the International Taekwondo Council.  Based out of Lynnwood WA, we try and fallow the teachings of General Choi, not to the letter mind you (stay out of the politics) and we don't practice the 'sine wave' but the tennants and most of the philosophy has been kept.  

I look forward to posting on this sight, looks like we have some good talent here.  I'll bounce (pun ha-ha) some ideas off some of you.

-the Fluffster.......


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 13, 2005)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> Thanks all! I love that Fluffy Bunny shot! I might just use it as my avatar!


 
That...would be a hoot   Lemme know if you want me to resize it, Sabumnim.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll get on later tonight and see what I can do........but I might have you do that.

-Fluff-Daddy!


----------



## still learning (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello, Your input and thoughts will always be welcome and welcome to the forums................Aloha


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome to the boards Sir. I look forward to reading your thoughts and posts.:asian:


----------



## Seig (Dec 14, 2005)

I saw Fluffy and thought our student had signed back up.....Please tell me  you are not into anime......


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Seig said:
			
		

> I saw Fluffy and thought our student had signed back up.....Please tell me you are not into anime......


 
Nope.......why?


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 16, 2005)

You seem familiar, somehow. Welcome to MT, sir. Come'on in the water is fine.:asian:


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 16, 2005)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> You seem familiar, somehow. Welcome to MT, sir. Come'on in the water is fine.:asian:


 
I'm also on ataforums, Legacy arts, KF and KR.  I've been involved with the martialarts for 21 years.......we might have bumped into each other.


----------



## jdinca (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome! Haven't been here long myself. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 17, 2005)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> I'll see you on the forum........
> 
> -Fluffy


I've enjoyed the conversation so far.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 17, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I've enjoyed the conversation so far.


 
Farnsworth, where are you out of?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm in north central Ohio. I was apart of the ITF early into my training but my instructor and his instructor had a falling out. He decided to become an independent and do his own thing. Some of the TKD curriculum went out the door after his disassociation therefore my material coming up through the ranks were different than others especially the strict traditional stylists.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 17, 2005)

ITF, cool.

FYI: I like you sig.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 17, 2005)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> I'm also on ataforums, Legacy arts, KF and KR. I've been involved with the martialarts for 21 years.......we might have bumped into each other.


 
Thought my same screen name from KF would give it away. (So much for tryin' to be funny ). We've met there. Again, welcome to this place. As I'm sure you've noticed, there are some real quality folks here.:asian:


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 18, 2005)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> Thought my same screen name from KF would give it away. (So much for tryin' to be funny ). We've met there. Again, welcome to this place. As I'm sure you've noticed, there are some real quality folks here.:asian:


 
Yup, I should have put two and two together.  I don't go on KF anymore, I've had to many posts pulled.  I can't stand the admin or mods there.  Nuf about that........I don't want to say to much about another forum, people might want to go there, and that would be a shame.


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to MT!


----------



## Seig (Dec 20, 2005)

Seig said:
			
		

> I saw Fluffy and thought our student had signed back up.....Please tell me you are not into anime......


Because then I wouldhave thought it was not coincidence....


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 20, 2005)

Glad you're here Fluffy (um... Adam).  Welcome, and happy posting.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 20, 2005)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Glad you're here Fluffy (um... Adam). Welcome, and happy posting.


 
You can call me Fluffy, Adam, MasterH, even Master Huntley.....but don't call me late for dinner!

-Fluffy.


----------

